# 2011 Sentra AC problems.



## RickWilliams (Jun 23, 2016)

I did a search on here first and found one post but no answers.
My AC quit in my Sentra. It happened once before. I sent it to a shop and they replaced the compressor and other stuff. It started back working. A few months later, it did the same thing. I'm convinced it's some type of electrical problem. Can anyone help.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## erick0076 (Dec 18, 2017)

have you checked the AC pressure switch?


----------

